# TT Brochures



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello all.

I was looking for a pdf of a UK TT brochure from 2011. Any time, and early 2012. Google and a search through here has helped me get an April 2010 and October 2013. And American versions!

I can't seem to find them on the Audi website; I thought a while back they were there, in the approved used bit.

Can anyone help please?

Cheers!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

mister.c. said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I was looking for a pdf of a UK TT brochure from 2011. Any time, and early 2012. Google and a search through here has helped me get an April 2010 and October 2013. And American versions!
> 
> ...


You may have seen this already, not a pdf brochure but I found this info for 2011 models

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... range.html


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Ratty, thats helpful.

I've also sent an e-mail to Audi Customer Services to see if they could assist.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Heard nothing from Audi Customer Service.

If anyone knows they have the old pdf brochures, could you have a look over them to see if you have one from 2011 or 2012 please. I'll then seek to add them to the store we have on here in the knowledge base which stops at 2010 also.

Thanks


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Audi have been good enough to share with me an October 2010 brochure, and April 2011. 
I also have one from 2013.

If someone could suggest the best way to share this with the mods, then I'll will do so if they so wish to update this post in the knowledge section. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332533


----------



## martinbickley (Jun 22, 2018)

Could you let me have a copy of the April 2011 brochure if you still have it?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check here -

It's in German (you can use Google Chrome to translate it) - 
https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/kundenb ... di-tt.html

Or in English - 
http://www.auto-brochures.com/audi.html
.


----------



## martinbickley (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks. Ideally I was after the official U.K. one for my 2011 Black Edition but not sure if they ever did one?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the brochure "The Audi TT Coupe and Roadster - Edition 5.0" dated "October 2010" which includes details of the Black Edition equipment. Copies of the brochure crop up on eBay from time to time.


----------

